# Row over Scillonian move proposal



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> The ferry which operates between the Isles of Scilly and the UK mainland could be given a new home in Cornwall, it has been revealed.
> 
> Cornwall Council has admitted Falmouth could be an alternative to Penzance.
> 
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/8175951.stm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

This is rather more than a row. This is the combined effort of The Route Partnership, in a concerted effort, despite all strong local opinion, with many jobs at risk, with historic structures planned to be destroyed and or covered in, as well as the loss of a vital amenity of a local beach, as well as the intrusion on a listed structure (Art Deco Bathing Pool), as well as the intrusion on a War Memorial of 1922. It is financially non-viable for The Isles of Scilly Steamship Company to be any longer involved in any new vessel planned by this Partnership, it has already been getting interest from many outside operators. This whole episode will cause everyone in the area considerable damage. The whole harbour will have to be reconsidered, and by some strange turn of fate, the Dry Dock has recently had to close, The National Lighthouse Museum closed, plans are afoot to close down a local restaurant, and to clear the harbour of small craft and many historic ships that are being restored in the harbour. We need help.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

It has been determined at a Cornwall Council Planning Meeting that Option A of the Harbour Scheme is refused Planning Permission. It will be detrimental to historical content and amenity. There persists idiotic claims that Scillonian people will all die and that the only way forward is for the new vessel to be stationed at Falmouth; anyone who has ever had any experience of The Lizard will know just how stupid a suggestion that is. The preliminary point is that Gry Maritha and Scillonian III are coming up to their final years (officially) 2014 being the date, without servicing; The Isles of Scilly Steamship Company having now acquired The Penzance Dry Dock, which had been closed due to financial constraints, servicing can be maintained to both vessels. The proposed new vessel (mooted irreverendly as being Scillonian IV) will not be owned by the IoSSCo, and so the vessel will be run in tandem with the IoSSCo vessels, producing an impossible situation in Mount's Bay and the Isles of Scilly. The Islands take enough visitor (people) traffic at the moment; any more will destroythe fragile environment. The Route Partnership are now under investigation from The Secretary of State, as it has been revealed by English Heritage that a vital consultation had been left until the last minute concerning Listed Building Consent. There is also a legal case being pressed. It now appears the Option C is to be taken, though plans have not been fully prepared, which is to use the closed National Lighthouse Museum as a Visitor Centre (though what that will be for I do not know, as we never needed one before since 1926); incidentally, there is no new museum for the lighthouse displays even after all this time. So, the ancient harbour wall and the unique rocks at Battery Beach are safe from the 'tinted' concrete pseudo granite and the acres of hideous building, as is the memorial and the Jubilee Pool. If the scheme had been properly considered and prepared without all the flim flam and pressure on locals, £4 million would not have been wasted, and the scheme would be going ahead. The whole episode is being clouded by dubious claims of murder threats, Luddite activity (I ask you, they should check their encyclopaedia) and the death of the Isles of Scilly. My family lived there from 1720 without a ferry ... but there will be a ferry, just not with a heap of destruction and concrete in Penzance's Harbour and the Seafront.

http://www.picturepenzance.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96


----------

